
Ask HN: Has Tim Berners-Lee's 'Solid' Died on the Vine? - canada_dry
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;solid<p>Only 7K stars on github and even the MIT site&#x27;s ssl certificate has expired.  I suspect it&#x27;s dead.<p>Anyone have some insight into what&#x27;s going on?
======
detaro
I doubt it's dead (various GH repos show some stuff that wasn't there as far
as I remember), but it's a small, somewhat academic, project that got hyped a
lot really early because it's attached to TBL. As nearly any open-source
project in that space can attest to, things take time (really the only
exception in somewhat recent time might be Mastodon?)

------
wrnr
My startup is developing a product that uses semantic technology (graph
databases and rest apis) and though it doesn't use solid directly it does
influence our thinking on product design.

Can't give much more details ATM, but rest assured there are still some
believers ;)

------
Mitzi_Laszlo
@canada_dry You can read about Solid on
[https://solid.inrupt.com](https://solid.inrupt.com) and join the conversation
on [https://www.w3.org/community/solid/](https://www.w3.org/community/solid/)

------
jammygit
Has anyone used it for something? I've heard about it a fair bit, but never of
somebody claiming to use it in production

